# Looking for some workouts pre bmq



## Matt._3 (22 Oct 2021)

Sitting around In aircrew medical so Trynna keep up my fitness before I get an offer 
(AESOP, Armoured Soldier, Boatswain) 
Currently 19y 150lbs
Was a national level athlete up until covid killed sports.

Current fitness plan has been running and swimming a few times a week with mainly squats and deadlifts for weight training 

Looking for any workout tips, workouts or advise for pre basic (eg should be comfortable doing X push-ups after X Kilometre run or weighted pull ups)

Anything helps
Im also just outside of Toronto if anyone is looking to connect 

Cheers 
- Matt


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2021)

Matt._3 said:


> Looking for any workout tips, workouts or advise for pre basic (eg should be comfortable doing X push-ups after X Kilometre run or weighted pull ups)


This may help,









						Starting BMQ Soon Prep
					

What should I do to prepare myself for BMQ? scared of failing.




					www.milnet.ca


----------

